# Inconsiderate customer makes plumber irate



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Indian(the country) guy answers the door with the phone on his ear, shows me the leak, talks on the phone and watches me the whole time, then asks if I can reduce the price...all without getting off the phone...>


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> Indian(the country) guy answers the door with the phone on his ear, shows me the leak, talks on the phone and watches me the whole time, then asks if I can reduce the price...all without getting off the phone...>


Sure, for a 10% discount, it'll only leak 10%.

Next time somebody asks that of you, especially those from that particular sub-continent of Asia, look around and say, "Oh, so you can't afford it, you're living beyond your means and way over your head??" that really makes their skin crawl.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Indian(the country) guy answers the door with the phone on his ear, shows me the leak, talks on the phone and watches me the whole time, then asks if I can reduce the price...all without getting off the phone...>


 He could have been on the phone talking one of your relatives through a Windoze 'Blue Screen of Death' tech call.

Show Apu some respect.:laughing:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> He could have been on the phone talking one of your relatives through a Windoze 'Blue Screen of Death' tech call.
> 
> Show Apu some respect.:laughing:


but it didn't understand a word of it


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Indian(the country) guy answers the door with the phone on his ear, shows me the leak, talks on the phone and watches me the whole time, then asks if I can reduce the price...all without getting off the phone...>


Did you go out to your truck and call him to say no?


----------



## Nate H (Aug 27, 2011)

I've learned to deal with indian people. It's just some cultural differences. They will always try to negotiate price. You have to raise your voice to get their attention. address them
As "my friend". And price things a bit higher than usual so you have some wiggle room. I've never met a poor Indian. They have money for a reason.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Did he say "Thank u come again" hahahaha


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You keek my dog. 

On a more serious note. It can be hard trying to communicate with foreigners, alot of them just don't have the mental capacity to operate in an American society. and were alot of these foreigners come from every thing is hacked up, so they have problems understanding why they have to pay for quality work. And alot of foreigners don't have common curtisees, they like to waste your time with quotes and price shopping shenanigans. 

I can just see the Indian guy bullsheeting on the phone while he is Saying, "no no, price to high no afford, lower lower, ee have 6 kids in India. 




I'm not trying to be offensive, these are just my observations, if any one is offended by my post please tell me.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> You keek my dog.
> 
> On a more serious note. It can be hard trying to communicate with foreigners, alot of them just don't have the mental capacity to operate in an American society. and were alot of these foreigners come from every thing is hacked up, so they have problems understanding why they have to pay for quality work. And alot of foreigners don't have common curtisees, they like to waste your time with quotes and price shopping shenanigans.
> 
> ...


I am offended.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> Indian(the country) guy answers the door with the phone on his ear, shows me the leak, talks on the phone and watches me the whole time, then asks if I can reduce the price...all without getting off the phone...>


 




So he signed your invoice approving the price while he was talking on the phone? Or, are you time & materials?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> You keek my dog.
> 
> On a more serious note. It can be hard trying to communicate with foreigners, alot of them just don't have the mental capacity to operate in an American society. and were alot of these foreigners come from every thing is hacked up, so they have problems understanding why they have to pay for quality work. And alot of foreigners don't have common curtisees, they like to waste your time with quotes and price shopping shenanigans.
> 
> ...


 
If you feel you might have offended someone, you probably have, or meant too...

That's a pretty broad brush you just painted with, and pretty narrow minded in my opinion...

"Don't have the mental capacity to operate in an American society" Really?:blink:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

They certainly do have the mental capacity to operate.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Haggling is just a part of their culture, I introduce them to mine.

I was in Kuwait buying some gold jewelry for the girls, the vendor and I were going at it. I said "Your killing me" He said " But I'm killing you softly".


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

The easiest way to deal with people from certain contrives is to do it as they do it. The business people there build in haggle room to their prices, the customers try to get to that pecs or lower. 

I want $1200 for a water heater. I tell them $1300 and whine until I'm beat down to $1200. 

It's all a game.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Some people either want a deal or think they are entitled to a deal. I hate haggling personally but it comes with providing a service. I see it with many different nationalities also.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am never offended when I am asked to lower prices. As Slick has pointed out it is in some cultures to haggle prices. I did not notice in the thread that a lower price was given no harm no foul. I have lived in a few states and have found good old American families haggle on price. If some person gives them a break on price good for that customer shame on that poor businessperson. I do it with cars, TV’s, major appliances you never get what you do not ask for in the world of business.

When you know and understand how to reply to a customer it is easy to answer that type question.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Airgap said:


> If you feel you might have offended someone, you probably have, or meant too...
> 
> That's a pretty broad brush you just painted with, and pretty narrow minded in my opinion...
> 
> "Don't have the mental capacity to operate in an American society" Really?:blink:


I didn't mean to offend anyone. They are just observations I have made. I said alot of foreigners don't have the mental capacity. What I am saying is that not all of them but alot. I have done work for foreigners that were good people and were smart, there are alot of people from foreign countries that understand why we have to charge the prices we do, but there are alot that don't understand and get nasty about it. The Indian guy stated in the OP could have atleast gotten off the phone, and talked to the plumber about the price, I would be cool about that, but the Indian customer decided to be rude and stay on the phone. That I am not cool with. These are hard times so I wouldn't be offended If someone asked me to lower my price. But if they got rude about it or continued to haggle after I gave them a discount, I wouldnt be cool with that.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

To all those offended by the gentleman from Mississippi. I must remind you that at one point he was just a friendly echoer. Simply repeating what had been said already. Everyone jumped on him for that and now he is coming up with original thoughts. 

Now you all know how Obama voters feel.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

to clarify a couple of points here...the man was well-to-do. certain parts of my work area are loaded with doctors and such from india(i assume) They are smart and wealthy and sometimes rude...with the phone thing. In this case, I don't think the haggling was 'rude' I think it was inconsiderate. Also, as a response to his inquiry about the price, I said "no", offered no explanation and that was that. Many times, when folks ask about lowering the price, I feel for them. I own a home and have college debt and a baby on the way. I get the feeling that leads to the question. Sometimes, if I'm convinced that the customer isn't just a shyster, I'll offer to apply our online coupon to them and that usually makes them happy. 

But there was this other time that I was called out to investigate an odor in a pedestal. It was clear in the first 5 minutes that the problem was in the overflow. I made 15 minutes of work out of it and called the boss man for pricing. He told me to knock 20buh off the 96buh minimum service call. Mind you, this call was a 25 minute drive from home base. I presented her the ticket and she began to tell me how she "knows what it's like running a small business" and that she thought I should lower the cost. So, I hemmed and hawed and eventually, I figured I'd cut my losses so instead of going on and on with her, I lowered to 50buh.....now at this point, a thinking person would come to the conclusion that the customer won and should be satisfied....nope. She gave me the line again about running a small business and said that she wanted to give me 45buh.  I said "really? I've already come down 46buh and you want me to drop it another 5buh?" i added "our minimum service charge of 96buh, as you know, being a small business owner, is calculated to pay for me putting my truck in your driveway. I've come down to 50buh which means that it's costing my company for me to even be here. I can't drop it any more" THEN she said "are you really willing to lose a customer over 5buh?" :furious::furious: I said "are you really willing to stop working with us over 5buh?"

That was all that was said. She presented a check to me for 45buh. and I IMMEDIATELY black listed her. BTW, she was not Indian. she was Caucasian and drove a prius.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> to clarify a couple of points here...the man was well-to-do. certain parts of my work area are loaded with doctors and such from india(i assume) They are smart and wealthy and sometimes rude...with the phone thing. In this case, I don't think the haggling was 'rude' I think it was inconsiderate. Also, as a response to his inquiry about the price, I said "no", offered no explanation and that was that. Many times, when folks ask about lowering the price, I feel for them. I own a home and have college debt and a baby on the way. I get the feeling that leads to the question. Sometimes, if I'm convinced that the customer isn't just a shyster, I'll offer to apply our online coupon to them and that usually makes them happy.
> 
> But there was this other time that I was called out to investigate an odor in a pedestal. It was clear in the first 5 minutes that the problem was in the overflow. I made 15 minutes of work out of it and called the boss man for pricing. He told me to knock 20buh off the 96buh minimum service call. Mind you, this call was a 25 minute drive from home base. I presented her the ticket and she began to tell me how she "knows what it's like running a small business" and that she thought I should lower the cost. So, I hemmed and hawed and eventually, I figured I'd cut my losses so instead of going on and on with her, I lowered to 50buh.....now at this point, a thinking person would come to the conclusion that the customer won and should be satisfied....nope. She gave me the line again about running a small business and said that she wanted to give me 45buh.  I said "really? I've already come down 46buh and you want me to drop it another 5buh?" i added "our minimum service charge of 96buh, as you know, being a small business owner, is calculated to pay for me putting my truck in your driveway. I've come down to 50buh which means that it's costing my company for me to even be here. I can't drop it any more" THEN she said "are you really willing to lose a customer over 5buh?" :furious::furious: I said "are you really willing to stop working with us over 5buh?"
> 
> That was all that was said. She presented a check to me for 45buh. and I IMMEDIATELY black listed her. BTW, she was not Indian. she was Caucasian and drove a prius.



It's your own fault, if they drive a Prius they get a $25 extra carbon charge on forcing me to drive my fossil fuel burning truck to their house. $50 for an Obama sticker on a Prius.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Alot of rich people are cheap as hell, I cant never figure that out, "you own a 4 mil $ house and 4 cars but complain about paying a 150$ ticket, and that's at a discount". You'd think because they have all that money they would want the job done right, and wouldn't mind paying the ticket . A (example) 1,000 ticket is nothing for these people, but they complain so dang much about it. even a $2000 ticket is nothing for alot of these people.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

When I was worked for the "other guy" I went on a possible slab leak at the home of a Dr. indian person. After some time of looking, doing what we do, putting 2 and 2 together I came to the conclusion a glass of water had been spilled. Come time for the bill he refused to pay, even the trip and diagnostic charge. He said " you didnt diagnose anything".


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> When I was worked for the "other guy" I went on a possible slab leak at the home of a Dr. indian person. After some time of looking, doing what we do, putting 2 and 2 together I came to the conclusion a glass of water had been spilled. Come time for the bill he refused to pay, even the trip and diagnostic charge. He said " you didnt diagnose anything".


 




Getting a signature on an invoice before said leak-search was performed constitutes a contract in the eyes of the law. 

I get signatures before I do anything. The other day I had a [email protected] who asked a thousand questions. He wouldn't commit to me performing a leak-search. He had a slab leak. He asked me where I was going to install a pressure guage. I told him that since he was not yet committed to approving my price, I didn't want to divulge any information regarding techniques. He asked more meaningless questions, we went around and around and finally I left with $ 40.00. Know why I got the $ 40.00? Because I got that signature when I showed up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> To all those offended by the gentleman from Mississippi. I must remind you that at one point he was just a friendly echoer. Simply repeating what had been said already. Everyone jumped on him for that and now he is coming up with original thoughts.
> 
> Now you all know how Obama voters feel.


 




Not everyone jumped on him.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Not everyone jumped on him.


That is true, but there were a lot who did. I was making the point, be careful what you wish for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> That is true, but there were a lot who did. I was making the point, be careful what you wish for.:thumbsup:


What, that life is a 'Sink or Swim' endeavor? 

That a lot of times we make our own bad luck?

That issues with one person constitutes a disagreement, whereas issues with several people constitutes a behavioural/personality flaw?

I'm just saying. . . . .


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Have any of you noticed when a customer does ask for a lower price it is usually the plumber that initiates the conversation due to thinking that the bill is too high to begin with? When my guys call me to ask what they can do with price I can hear in their voices and eventually they will admit they believe it is too high and that transfers to the home owner.

The higher income families have a difficult time separating themselves from the dollar for repairs due to not wanting to spend the money on this type of thing. No one wants to spend money that is budgeted for other things even if those other things are for play time. You must drive the want to spend it with you.


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I didn't mean to offend anyone. They are just observations I have made. I said alot of foreigners don't have the mental capacity. What I am saying is that not all of them but alot. I have done work for foreigners that were good people and were smart, there are alot of people from foreign countries that understand why we have to charge the prices we do, but there are alot that don't understand and get nasty about it. The Indian guy stated in the OP could have atleast gotten off the phone, and talked to the plumber about the price, I would be cool about that, but the Indian customer decided to be rude and stay on the phone. That I am not cool with. These are hard times so I wouldn't be offended If someone asked me to lower my price. But if they got rude about it or continued to haggle after I gave them a discount, I wouldnt be cool with that.


That was a slight improvement over that first post...Maybe you thought about this one a little more I hope...

There's a saying about keeping mouths shut, or opening them to remove doubt....I try to keep this one in the back of my mind for times like these...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> There's a saying about keeping mouths shut, or opening them to remove doubt....I try to keep this one in the back of my mind for times like these...


 I'm living proof that good sense doesn't necessarily come with age when it comes to opening ones yap and removing all doubt.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I'm living proof that good sense doesn't necessarily come with age when it comes to opening ones yap and removing all doubt.


:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> :whistling2:


 I have no filter. 

I've come to terms with that.:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I have no filter.
> 
> I've come to terms with that.:laughing:


We all have....:laughing:


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Indians come from a society where everything is negotiable so when I go to them I usually raise my price knowing they will try to talk me down. Or just tell them flat out I don't negotiate and say do you negotiate a gallon of milk or bread?


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Alot of rich people are cheap as hell, I cant never figure that out, "you own a 4 mil $ house and 4 cars but complain about paying a 150$ ticket, and that's at a discount". You'd think because they have all that money they would want the job done right, and wouldn't mind paying the ticket . A (example) 1,000 ticket is nothing for these people, but they complain so dang much about it. even a $2000 ticket is nothing for alot of these people.


True but they got rich or well to do by being cheap. Poor people never question a price that's why they are poor.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Joseph clegg said:


> True but they got rich or well to do by being cheap. Poor people never question a price that's why they are poor.


I guess we can solve the poverty problem with mandatory haggling classes in 8th grade.:blink:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I come from a long line of hagglers. If a deal can be made, I can make it. Some people just don't understand the fact that some prices are a "fixed price" and they need to be told that. That is what I meant about introducing them to my culture.

If I am selling something other than plumbing, I will leave some haggle room, but I already know what my bottom dollar is.

Hagglers need to know when they are pissing someone off.

My late stepfather was one of the worst, it was embarrassing, especially on gun trading.

I found a gun that he was looking for, from a guy I knew. He said he would let me have it for the price Sonny wanted to pay, if Sonny wouldn't try to haggle.

I warned Sonny, and the first words out of his mouth where " Will you take.." end of that deal.

No matter what the country, there are hagglers everywhere.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Indie said:


> I am offended.


I'm with you. I don't think race is relevant.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Joseph clegg said:


> ....Poor people never question a price that's why they are poor.


:no:


----------



## riverside (Nov 10, 2011)

When I set my price for a job with a written estimate, it is not a ballpark price. It is a well calculated price with many factors considered. One of those factors being, fair. Another, the amount I need to stay in business. 
I feel offended when customers try to haggle the price. They can offer less money but I can't offer less service or product.
I wish, instead of trying to reduce my fee, they would take the time to have others out to price the same work. They would see I'm being fair, but it would take too much of their valuable time. 
If the trend continues, I'm going to have to add 25% to the quote just so I can reduce the price later. This way the customer will think they have won.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> I'm with you. I don't think race is relevant.


You mean nationality, I never said anything about race, I said foreigners, which has nothing to do with race, but with people from far away countries.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Like I said, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

The best is when you know they are going to haggle, raise your charge 25% before you talk to them let them haggle you down 20% then get paid. The plus is you made more then the basic charge for your extra time and they come away being able to say they cut a deal and have pride that they won. Everyone gets to save face.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

1 hour minimum haggle time added to the bill.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> 1 hour minimum haggle time added to the bill.


I've added a lot move than that for some...
It usually worked out that they used it too...:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I've added a lot move than that for some...
> It usually worked out that they used it too...:laughing:


Need another beer? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Need another beer? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

No but I've got a customer that I'd like to introduce you to... :laughing:
Just make sure you double the price you'll come out right...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

riverside said:


> When I set my price for a job with a written estimate, it is not a ballpark price. It is a well calculated price with many factors considered. One of those factors being, fair. Another, the amount I need to stay in business.
> I feel offended when customers try to haggle the price. They can offer less money but I can't offer less service or product.
> I wish, instead of trying to reduce my fee, they would take the time to have others out to price the same work. They would see I'm being fair, but it would take too much of their valuable time.
> If the trend continues, I'm going to have to add 25% to the quote just so I can reduce the price later. This way the customer will think they have won.


 




Please offer up an intro in the introduction section. Years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

When a job goes as well/better than planned I always like the "Well, you weren't here for as long as you thought, do I get a lower price?"

To avoid that, I'll close the door and run the snake machine/wet vac while I play with my phone.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I just had a good one, customer with a broken water service didn't like the price and wanted a discount because the plumber she used to use "always gave them a discount" because they're "old". I politely declined. Her husband came home and was thrilled that I not only had fixed it, but managed to have all the parts I needed on the truck and saved him time.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I just had a good one, customer with a broken water service didn't like the price and wanted a discount because the plumber she used to use "always gave them a discount" because they're "old". I politely declined. Her husband came home and was thrilled that I not only had fixed it, but managed to have all the parts I needed on the truck and saved him time.


The good ones outweigh the bad ones by a long shot.


----------

